# Restoration Project.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Recently I picked up a 20 gauge Winchester 840 and a 22 lr Savage model 3( appears to be pre WW2) I rated the Savage poor to junk due to rust and no light going down the barrel (clogged). The bolt and trigger work. This was a free throw in. The shotgun was rated to be fair condition due to surface rust and some White discoloration in the bore. I figured it was worth maybe 35 to 70 bucks. Because this young lady works for me I offered her $70. I know she can use it. If I can salvage the 22 I will give her something for it down the road. Anyway, I figured to throw this out there and see what kind of input you all have. I figure to first clean the bores well. If acceptable bores, then disassemble and apply steel wool to remove the rust followed perhaps with cold bluing for the metal and to also treat the wood stocks as the shotgun has a dry feel to it.





















This is not my specialty but practice so I have experience and skill assessment for what if.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Make old new again. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good luck with your restoration.

I experimented with a 7mm Mauser 98 once. After many coats of hand rubbed oil finish on the stock and a "brown" finish that took 6 months to cure, It looked pretty good. I had bought it for $100, and managed to sell it for $100. That was my last foray into gunsmithing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Good luck with your restoration.
> 
> I experimented with a 7mm Mauser 98 once. After many coats of hand rubbed oil finish on the stock and a "brown" finish that took 6 months to cure, It looked pretty good. I had bought it for $100, and managed to sell it for $100. That was my last foray into gunsmithing.


I figure on just seeing what I can do. No way I make anything on it. I know I am putting more into the project than it's worth but I am ok with that. I can always quit if I figure it's not worth it. Not a big deal to me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Well,if nothing else the part's are worth something. Good luck and keep posting pics.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess it is a form of gratification when done, have done it many times myself.

Last personal restoration guns were 1894 Winchesters that included new barrels.

A power driven wire brush will quickly remove surface rust, use a fine one.

Draino will strip rust out of a bore, but takes a while to do.

If the receiver's are iron, instant blue will be awful, I would use Ceracoat.

Right now I am doing over a customers 1894 winni classic from about 1980, 

It will get a baked on black enamel finish, receiver only.

Any questions, ask.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I guess it is a form of gratification when done, have done it many times myself.
> 
> Last personal restoration guns were 1894 Winchesters that included new barrels.
> 
> ...


Thanks. You will probably get sick of hearing from me.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I did a restoration on a Marlin model 60 a friend he got it fishing , " yes he caught it " , that was the catch of the day , it was in very bad shape , it looked like it's been there for 15 or so years , with 10 months of work it looks just like new . I love restoring guns " rifles " .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy pulls out his HUGE notebook entitled Guns I Want Before I Die and jots down Winchester Model 1894)

View attachment 29794




SOCOM42 said:


> I guess it is a form of gratification when done, have done it many times myself.
> 
> Last personal restoration guns were 1894 Winchesters that included new barrels.
> 
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I did a restoration on a Marlin model 60 a friend he got it fishing , " yes he caught it " , that was the catch of the day , it was in very bad shape , it looked like it's been there for 15 or so years , with 10 months of work it looks just like new . I love restoring guns " rifles " .


I'll bet that was one of the guns I lost in a boating accident :vs_shocked:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good score, Camel. I love old single shot shot guns myself. My last one was a Stevens Model 94, the hang tag from the pawn shop described its condition as "rough".
I like to leave as much brown patina on the metal as possible, I prefer not to take it down to shiny metal. But that is just a personal preference of mine.
I keep OOOO grade steel wool around to gently get rid of any real rust, I lubricate it with mineral spirits or kerosene and do the scrubbing by hand.
The wood I have not experimented with, beyond waxing them with some spray Pledge, there are so many different products available.

I DO keep old brass bristle shotgun bore brushes around, and chuck them on a cleaning rod into a variable speed drill and get the bores shiny. Especially the chambers. When I'm done an empty shell will eject over my shoulder and back a good 10 feet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I'll bet that was one of the guns I lost in a boating accident :vs_shocked:


Could have been,:vs_laugh:

I did these over 4 years ago.

They were in a house fire, smoke damage only to wood just blackened no charring, were moved into barn next to open window for 10 years.

They were frozen solid from rust, there were 10 guns total, all in same condition.

I paid the owner $50.00 for all 10, 5 bucks each.

Restored four so far, the 94's, winni mod. 12, and a browning auto 5.

IF weather is good tomorrow, will take and post pictures of some.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did this on a couple old single shot ,shot guns years ago. On one when I got the rust off polished it up good and the blued it the receiver tuned a pretty bronze color. After much research I was told that some old steel they use reacted with the bluing and caused that. Still have it some where around here.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I did this on a couple old single shot ,shot guns years ago. On one when I got the rust off polished it up good and the blued it the receiver tuned a pretty bronze color. After much research I was told that some old steel they use reacted with the bluing and caused that. Still have it some where around here.


I slightly covered this earlier in the thread.

The bronze color is caused by the receiver being made out of cast iron, not steel.

The color cased H&R jobs were done that way because of the crap they were made out of, would not produce an even blue finish, just mottled.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I slightly covered this earlier in the thread.
> 
> The bronze color is caused by the receiver being made out of cast iron, not steel.
> 
> The color cased H&R jobs were done that way because of the crap they were made out of, would not produce an even blue finish, just mottled.


 It looked cool the way it came out.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I'll bet that was one of the guns I lost in a boating accident :vs_shocked:


only if you lost it in Lake Jorden , here in NC . LOL


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> only if you lost it in Lake Jorden , here in NC . LOL


I have been to NC.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> It looked cool the way it came out.


You can get that finish on steel by using copper sulfate crystals dissolved in mild sulfuric acid, rub on with a cotton swab or cloth.

comes out the same as the east block copper washed cases.

Was used for over a hundred years as a layout solution before Dykem came out.

Scribed lines on steel were done that way for cutting making punch and die sections,

I used it for 30 years, my father and grandfather did all their working lives.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> only if you lost it in Lake Jorden , here in NC . LOL


I have been to NC plenty myself.:tango_face_wink:

A brother lives there and has for 25 years at least.

I did not say which state I bought them in.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like this?

View attachment 29833




SOCOM42 said:


> I slightly covered this earlier in the thread.
> 
> The bronze color is caused by the receiver being made out of cast iron, not steel.
> 
> The color cased H&R jobs were done that way because of the crap they were made out of, would not produce an even blue finish, just mottled.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have been to NC plenty myself.:tango_face_wink:
> 
> A brother lives there and has for 25 years at least.
> 
> I did not say which state I bought them in.:vs_smirk:


Where in NC " county " does your brother live ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Where in NC " county " does your brother live ?


The brother lives in Boon.

I have spent much time in Liberty, was a subcontractor for a company called Worcester Controls there.

Would fly my plane down there and stay for a day or two about once a month.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The brother lives in Boon.
> 
> I have spent much time in Liberty, was a subcontractor for a company called Worcester Controls there.
> 
> Would fly my plane down there and stay for a day or two about once a month.


Boone is nice , I am about 2 hours from there .


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The brother lives in Boon.


Used to go skiing with a group of people outta Boon, I think it's "Boone", Templeton travel group... my XYL went to State...

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The brother lives in Boon.


Used to go skiing with a group of people outta Boon, I think it's "Boone", Templeton travel group... my XYL went to State...

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Used to go skiing with a group of people outta Boon, I think it's "Boone", Templeton travel group... my XYL went to State...
> 
> *Rancher*


Yes it is Boone, I do make spelling mistakes.


----------

